# Aircraft to dive on



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any verified GPS numbers for aircraft to dive on? The couple i have don't seem to have anything there.

Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's one or two

<table style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=800><tbody><tr><td width=57>

13186.54 

</td><td width=43>46937.24 

</td><td width=84>29 45.711 

</td><td width=74>87 16.920 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13170.03 

</td><td width=43>46967.7 

</td><td width=84>29 50.855 

</td><td width=74>87 19.446 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13132.81 

</td><td width=43>46982.69 

</td><td width=84>29 53.279 

</td><td width=74>87 23.619 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13125.57 

</td><td width=43>46983.18 

</td><td width=84>29 53.323 

</td><td width=74>87 24.365 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13238.48 

</td><td width=43>46995.04 

</td><td width=84>29 56.160 

</td><td width=74>87 13.255 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13260.27 

</td><td width=43>47006.09 

</td><td width=84>29 58.239 

</td><td width=74>87 11.373 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13281.11 

</td><td width=43>47007.45 

</td><td width=84>29 58.597 

</td><td width=74>87 09.308 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13210.3 

</td><td width=43>47011.59 

</td><td width=84>29 58.960 

</td><td width=74>87 16.564 

</td><td width=34>90 

</td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13233.21 

</td><td width=43>47014.17 

</td><td width=84>29 59.537 

</td><td width=74>87 14.332 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13273.83 

</td><td width=43>47013.92 

</td><td width=84>29 59.696 

</td><td width=74>87 10.236 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13274.74 

</td><td width=43>47015.97 

</td><td width=84>30 00.063 

</td><td width=74>87 10.204 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13213.33 

</td><td width=43>47020 

</td><td width=84>30 00.505 

</td><td width=74>87 16.491 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13250.53 

</td><td width=43>47020.16 

</td><td width=84>30 00.695 

</td><td width=74>87 12.762 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13187.23 

</td><td width=43>47024.17 

</td><td width=84>30 01.171 

</td><td width=74>87 19.219 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13170.32 

</td><td width=43>47024.62 

</td><td width=84>30 01.194 

</td><td width=74>87 20.922 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13241.32 

</td><td width=43>47023.28 

</td><td width=84>30 01.219 

</td><td width=74>87 13.775 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13240.39 

</td><td width=43>47024.34 

</td><td width=84>30 01.407 

</td><td width=74>87 13.898 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13230.4 

</td><td width=43>47031.32 

</td><td width=84>30 02.644 

</td><td width=74>87 15.095 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13238.9 

</td><td width=43>47031.59 

</td><td width=84>30 02.723 

</td><td width=74>87 14.252 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13315.56 

</td><td width=43>47031.68 

</td><td width=84>30 03.034 

</td><td width=74>87 06.572 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13303.93 

</td><td width=43>47038.5 

</td><td width=84>30 04.204 

</td><td width=74>87 07.944 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13281.51 

</td><td width=43>47043.34 

</td><td width=84>30 05.007 

</td><td width=74>87 10.329 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13337.68 

</td><td width=43>47045.26 

</td><td width=84>30 05.529 

</td><td width=74>87 04.771 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13280.03 

</td><td width=43>47047.74 

</td><td width=84>30 05.807 

</td><td width=74>87 10.605 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13269.21 

</td><td width=43>47048.77 

</td><td width=84>30 05.970 

</td><td width=74>87 11.713 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13241.13 

</td><td width=43>47052.93 

</td><td width=84>30 06.685 

</td><td width=74>87 14.625 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13240.16 

</td><td width=43>47052.99 

</td><td width=84>30 06.694 

</td><td width=74>87 14.723 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13282.42 

</td><td width=43>47052.59 

</td><td width=84>30 06.704 

</td><td width=74>87 10.507 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13257.01 

</td><td width=43>47053.21 

</td><td width=84>30 06.767 

</td><td width=74>87 13.054 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13360.14 

</td><td width=43>47052.1 

</td><td width=84>30 06.817 

</td><td width=74>87 02.736 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13290.35 

</td><td width=43>47057.89 

</td><td width=84>30 07.699 

</td><td width=74>87 09.871 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13215.99 

</td><td width=43>47059.66 

</td><td width=84>30 07.925 

</td><td width=74>87 17.303 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13245.42 

</td><td width=43>47061.85 

</td><td width=84>30 08.374 

</td><td width=74>87 14.445 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13259.08 

</td><td width=43>47069.55 

</td><td width=84>30 09.848 

</td><td width=74>87 13.305 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13238.37 

</td><td width=43>47074.67 

</td><td width=84>30 10.825 

</td><td width=74>87 15.493 

</td><td width=34>76' 

</td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13336.35 

</td><td width=43>47074.71 

</td><td width=84>30 10.873 

</td><td width=74>87 05.798 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13237.79 

</td><td width=43>47075.09 

</td><td width=84>30 10.906 

</td><td width=74>87 15.562 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13241.78 

</td><td width=43>47078.28 

</td><td width=84>30 11.524 

</td><td width=74>87 15.254 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13201.33 

</td><td width=43>47079.64 

</td><td width=84>30 11.810 

</td><td width=74>87 19.276 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13316.34 

</td><td width=43>47084.94 

</td><td width=84>30 12.784 

</td><td width=74>87 08.080 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13288.53 

</td><td width=43>47089.46 

</td><td width=84>30 13.663 

</td><td width=74>87 10.953 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13223.31 

</td><td width=43>47090.56 

</td><td width=84>30 13.953 

</td><td width=74>87 17.400 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13192.59 

</td><td width=43>47090.71 

</td><td width=84>30 14.032 

</td><td width=74>87 20.419 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13281.87 

</td><td width=43>47092.49 

</td><td width=84>30 14.257 

</td><td width=74>87 11.694 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13236.54 

</td><td width=43>47102.29 

</td><td width=84>30 16.279 

</td><td width=74>87 16.410 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13238.92 

</td><td width=43>47102.53 

</td><td width=84>30 16.322 

</td><td width=74>87 16.183 

</td><td width=34></td><td width=227>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr></tbody></table></p>MBT Divers - Pensacola, Florida - (850) 455-7702 - www.mbtdivers.com 

<table style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=822><tbody><tr><td width=57>

13282.04 

</td><td width=41>47105.65 

</td><td width=82>30 16.845 

</td><td width=80>87 12.040 

</td><td width=31>60' 

</td><td width=253>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13331.14 

</td><td width=41>47107.52 

</td><td width=82>30 17.108 

</td><td width=80>87 07.272 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13236.44 

</td><td width=41>47108.05 

</td><td width=82>30 17.446 

</td><td width=80>87 16.570 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13288.57 

</td><td width=41>47115.28 

</td><td width=82>30 18.754 

</td><td width=80>87 11.663 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13293.07 

</td><td width=41>47095.84 

</td><td width=82>30 14.896 

</td><td width=80>87 10.685 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE J5 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13341.65 

</td><td width=41>47077.73 

</td><td width=82>30 11.437 

</td><td width=80>87 05.362 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE -13 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13339.85 

</td><td width=41>47078.53 

</td><td width=82>30 11.585 

</td><td width=80>87 05.565 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE -13 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13138.2 

</td><td width=41>46966.88 

</td><td width=82>29 50.465 

</td><td width=80>87 22.668 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE -21 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13240.21 

</td><td width=41>46990.06 

</td><td width=82>29 55.297 

</td><td width=80>87 12.936 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE -34 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13242.78 

</td><td width=41>47000.22 

</td><td width=82>29 57.100 

</td><td width=80>87 12.969 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE -34 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13287.19 

</td><td width=41>47000.71 

</td><td width=82>29 57.460 

</td><td width=80>87 08.491 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE -50 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13250.22 

</td><td width=41>47040.1 

</td><td width=82>30 04.322 

</td><td width=80>87 13.361 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE / ROCK 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13342.49 

</td><td width=41>47073.08 

</td><td width=82>30 10.578 

</td><td width=80>87 05.139 

</td><td width=31>102' 

</td><td width=253>AIRPLANE / ROCK -12 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13134.79 

</td><td width=41>46965.43 

</td><td width=82>29 50.179 

</td><td width=80>87 22.978 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE / UNKNOWN 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13256.04 

</td><td width=41>47051.83 

</td><td width=82>30 06.508 

</td><td width=80>87 13.111 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE A-4 -42 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13248.54 

</td><td width=41>47001.58 

</td><td width=82>29 57.375 

</td><td width=80>87 12.426 

</td><td width=31>140' 

</td><td width=253>AIRPLANE CORSAIR -40 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13239.84 

</td><td width=41>47031.26 

</td><td width=82>30 02.666 

</td><td width=80>87 14.149 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE F4U 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13263.51 

</td><td width=41>47071.87 

</td><td width=82>30 10.293 

</td><td width=80>87 12.932 

</td><td width=31>84' 

</td><td width=253>AIRPLANE F6F UPSIDE DOWN 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13188.57 

</td><td width=41>47028.13 

</td><td width=82>30 01.911 

</td><td width=80>87 19.190 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE GOOD 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13282.26 

</td><td width=41>47017.82 

</td><td width=82>30 00.428 

</td><td width=80>87 09.502 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE LOBSTER 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13201.87 

</td><td width=41>47062.2 

</td><td width=82>30 08.400 

</td><td width=80>87 18.768 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE NEAR HALF BARGE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13283.44 

</td><td width=41>47085.8 

</td><td width=82>30 12.961 

</td><td width=80>87 11.352 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE PARADISE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13336.2 

</td><td width=41>47072.67 

</td><td width=82>30 10.496 

</td><td width=80>87 05.751 

</td><td width=31>102' 

</td><td width=253>AIRPLANE ROCK 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13296.5 

</td><td width=41>47085.51 

</td><td width=82>30 12.899 

</td><td width=80>87 10.056 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE ROCK 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13282.55 

</td><td width=41>47090.65 

</td><td width=82>30 13.899 

</td><td width=80>87 11.576 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE RUBBLE 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13260.22 

</td><td width=41>47028.87 

</td><td width=82>30 02.307 

</td><td width=80>87 12.040 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE Rock 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13240.46 

</td><td width=41>47073.43 

</td><td width=82>30 10.585 

</td><td width=80>87 15.253 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE SEAPLANE OR T/A 4 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13285.91 

</td><td width=41>47092.44 

</td><td width=82>30 14.244 

</td><td width=80>87 11.295 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE SO OF RUBBLE GOOD 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13277.62 

</td><td width=41>47014.4 

</td><td width=82>29 59.800 

</td><td width=80>87 09.868 

</td><td width=31>116' 

</td><td width=253>AIRPLANE TBF 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13194.8 

</td><td width=41>47064.71 

</td><td width=82>30 08.883 

</td><td width=80>87 19.533 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE Trigger 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13207.27 

</td><td width=41>46990.31 

</td><td width=82>29 55.125 

</td><td width=80>87 16.281 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE Unknown 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13242.62 

</td><td width=41>47102.82 

</td><td width=82>30 16.371 

</td><td width=80>87 15.828 

</td><td width=31>45' 

</td><td width=253>AIRPLANE WING 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13172.68 

</td><td width=41>46987.96 

</td><td width=82>29 54.485 

</td><td width=80>87 19.719 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE-23 HARD TO FIND 

</td></tr><tr><td width=57>13235.1 

</td><td width=41>47073.58 

</td><td width=82>30 10.613 

</td><td width=80>87 15.787 

</td><td width=31></td><td width=253>AIRPLANE 

</td></tr></tbody></table></p>Skip


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Son of a........That should be helpful!!!!

Word of caution....Do not scroll down fast while looking at these numbers. I am officially cross-eyed now. Thanks lastcast.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks! Do you know if those are converted Loran coords? The MBT numbers are known to be innacurrate (not that i don't appreciate the numbers!!!)

thanks again


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure maybe one of the MBT guys on here knows.

Skip


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Most of those Airplanes are not there or covered up from storms. I have in the past dove a lot of them. You might find very small amounts of a couple if you wanted to take the time to look.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

As stated in the disclaimer for the numbers,they have been collected from various sources over many years. Some are still good - confirmed last fall - some are not good anymore. A few were converted LORAN numbers, which have been found to be pretty close for the spots that are still there. Some of the numbers have come and gone with storms,

The airplanes are VERY difficult to find on a bottom machine - If you seewhat looks like afew fishjust off the bottomon the numbers, that may be the airplane.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, thanks evensplit.


----------

